# Comcast has added ACCN and it works on the Tivo Edge



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

So Comcast has officially added the ACC Network to its cable subscription, Its part of the basic package, So anyone can get it, You can watch it on your Tivo Edge, However the program guide isn't displaying the logo nor what's playing on the channel, If your from Miami, Its channel 747 for SD and 1325 for HD, But it has no channel logo and just shows Title not available







.

I hope the Tivo service can update this soon.


----------



## MoBoost (Jan 6, 2007)

That’s great news! Thank you for sharing!
Now I can watch ACC hoops!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TigerClaw said:


> So Comcast has officially added the ACC Network to its cable subscription, Its part of the basic package, So anyone can get it, You can watch it on your Tivo Edge, However the program guide isn't displaying the logo nor what's playing on the channel, If your from Miami, Its channel 747 for SD and 1325 for HD, But it has no channel logo and just shows Title not available
> View attachment 66355
> .
> 
> I hope the Tivo service can update this soon.


Interesting. Wonder if they will increase the "regional sports" fee. When they added "Marquee" around Chicago, which is pretty much only good for Cubs fans, they raised the fee $4 a month, for everyone. We shall see what happens this year, rates wise, looks like they renamed the TV packages again. Fees around Chicago, broadcast TV and regional sports, this year $30.65.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Interesting. Wonder if they will increase the "regional sports" fee. When they added "Marquee" around Chicago, which is pretty much only good for Cubs fans, they raised the fee $4 a month, for everyone. We shall see what happens this year, rates wise, looks like they renamed the TV packages again. Fees around Chicago, broadcast TV and regional sports, this year $30.65.


Oh never mind. Looks like regional sports and broadcast TV fees going from 30.65 to 37.25 (about 20%.) AND the "regular" prices, TV and internet, going up $3 a month each. So increase of about $13 a month. Not counting any rental or premium TV increases.

Guess that is cheap compared to gasoline (up about 50%) and natural gas, NG in last 12 months up 130% here, watch for double or more heating bills this winter.


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> I hope the Tivo service can update this soon.


You may want to report this to TiVo this as a line-up addition: Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

davidscarter said:


> You may want to report this to TiVo this as a line-up addition: Tivo Customer Support Community


Just did right now.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like Tivo has fixed it, ACCN is showing up on the guide properly.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Exact same problem. I reported it to Tivo Customer Support also today.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok this is weird, Just got a message saying Channel list has changed and it added channel 712 ACCSD, and says channel temporarily unavailable, But the weird part is I already have that SD channel as channel 747.
So for some reason the Tivo service added a second SD channel for ACCN even though it already has one with channel 747.


----------

